# strange problem with DIY CO2



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i've been using the same formula and the same bottle of yeast since middle of last year, but it seems like the CO2 production has decreased in the last 2 months or so.

might it have anything to do with the lower temperatures?

another got some old tube socks i can have to help insulate the bottle?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeast does depend on temp. So its logical you'd get less when its cooler. Can you move it somewhere warmer (maybe higher). You could also have something killing yeast, like anti-fungal creme or something or some competing organizism beating the yeast to the food. In that case, wash the containers really well and start over. There are lots of species of yeast. The common bread yeast is just one. You might find a beer-making (brewer's) yeast that likes different conditions.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the suggestion of using some other type of yeast. i will see what i can find.

alternatively, i'll go just a pressurized tank. i can easily get my hands on a fire extinguisher bottle, but really don't know where to go from there.


----------

